# JOIN THE AUSSIE BOTTLE FORUM SITE!!!



## Willman669 (Oct 21, 2006)

JOIN NOW!!!
http://aabc.9.forumer.com/index.php


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry I dont speak Australian[]


----------



## welddigger (Oct 21, 2006)

Make sure you crocodile kickers let us know about any good american bottles you find!!!!


----------



## Willman669 (Oct 22, 2006)

"Crcodile Kickers"???????


----------



## bearswede (Oct 22, 2006)

Crikey, Might!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Willman, the only OZ bottle I want is an American one that was made for the Aussie market. Ever heard of the Kangaroo Whiskey? I NEED one.


----------



## Willman669 (Oct 29, 2006)

If you want one of them you would have to be extremely lucky because I don't think many have been found at all.


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 16, 2011)

gdl auctions in a few weeks mate has one
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.gdlauctions.com/portal/news.php[align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 16, 2011)

new aussie forum link
http://ozbottleforum.com/
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------

